# Coffee Compass - Extra Dark blends



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm trying to decide between the French Breakfast and the Mocha Italia, but the descriptions of these don't really seem to give much in the way of tasting notes.

Can anyone guide me on these please?


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

You can only buy 500g bags, and I don't want to end up buying one if I'm not sure - that's a lot of beans to go to waste.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Dr Forinor said:


> I'm trying to decide between the French Breakfast and the Mocha Italia, but the descriptions of these don't really seem to give much in the way of tasting notes.
> 
> Can anyone guide me on these please?


I often buy French Breakfast Blend when I don't have time to roast!

It's very dark, very oily and has a really strong and smoky taste. If you like an Islay Malt then you'll like FBB!

David


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Anyone else with experience with CC's Extra Dark blends?


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I haven't had the French breakfast for a long time (as I preferred the Mocha Italia and the Wild Ethiopian) but the Mocha Italia has a big dark chocolate hit.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I've had most of the blends offered in their espresso pack (3 x 500g) but can't remember if the FB blend is included. Some were nicer than others but I never had one I didn't like.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm just not a fan of 'earthy' notes, apart from that I'm usually easy to please. I don't like fruity notes either but I'm assuming an extra dark blend will have no fruity notes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dr Forinor said:


> I'm just not a fan of 'earthy' notes, apart from that I'm usually easy to please. I don't like fruity notes either but I'm assuming an extra dark blend will have no fruity notes.


Something that dark, isn't going to be the most complex of coffee's taste wise/

You dont have to go really dark to avoid "fruity" have a look at some simple Brazillian coffee's/

If you don't like earthy then avoid anything with Sumatran's or Java in it.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Something that dark, isn't going to be the most complex of coffee's taste wise/
> 
> You dont have to go really dark to avoid "fruity" have a look at some simple Brazillian coffee's/
> 
> If you don't like earthy then avoid anything with Sumatran's or Java in it.


Yeh that's what I thought.

And yes, my experience also with Sumatra and Java, I personally found them awful due to the earthy notes. Other than that I'm quite enjoying a lot of different coffees.

Any experience yourself with extra dark blends from CC?


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Not sure if it's classed as extra dark, but certainly dark - I love CC's Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit. Gloopy and thoroughly rich 'coffee' taste.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dr Forinor said:


> Yeh that's what I thought.
> 
> And yes, my experience also with Sumatra and Java, I personally found them awful due to the earthy notes. Other than that I'm quite enjoying a lot of different coffees.
> 
> Any experience yourself with extra dark blends from CC?


I've tried a couple a long time ago. But they are not for me. I prefer acicdty and fruit notes, so I'm not best placed to give your view. They are very dark though.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Have you tried emailing them directly? They are probably best placed to guide you and I think they are pretty responsive to customer questions.

My personal approach with CC was just to order the beans and see what I liked. I haven't had anything that was so bad I couldn't drink it - in fact everything has been very good imho.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I am currently on the Jampit hit and it's good, but personally I preferred the Brighton Lanes- not quite as dark. I would say the Jampit hit is about as dark as I could go. To answer your original question, it would worry me that both of the ones you have mentioned might be earthy, although I have never tried them so can't say for sure.


----------

